# Parkerizing Service needed



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

I am looking to turn an old 700 Rem into a new'er "looking" Rem. Does anyone know of a Parkerize'r (professional) here in Ohio? Gun is currently "Blued". I want to parkerize it and ditch the old wood stock and replace with a Bell&Carlson.

thanks in advance


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

hey there take a drive up to Canton Ohio and see my friend Bob Barthel at Barthel,s Gunsmithing he does gun refinishing, does a real nice job too. call 330-499-4171 Tuesday through Friday before 5:00 pm Brownells inc. 800-741-0015 has a Bell & carlson Carbelite rifle stock for $209.09


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are interested in doing the job yourself, you might want to pm Fireline.
He is a good friend, and just did his shotgun with a product, I believe, was called duracoat.

It turned out really nice.

Blessings,


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

C.Keith&Co said:


> hey there take a drive up to Canton Ohio and see my friend Bob Barthel at Barthel,s Gunsmithing he does gun refinishing, does a real nice job too. call 330-499-4171 Tuesday through Friday before 5:00 pm Brownells inc. 800-741-0015 has a Bell & carlson Carbelite rifle stock for $209.09


+1 on Bob Barthel. He does great work at very reasonable prices.
He has replaced a hammer on my S&W model 60, fixed the safety on a Firestar .40.
He is currently pillar and bedding my TC Omega and lightening up the trigger pull.

I have been very satisfied with his work.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI; I spoke to Bob this morning and he does not Parkerize. Still looking.

thanks


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Jim Balough (Sp) at Black River Gunsmithing in Grafton does a great job. He has a web site thats easy to find if you google the above.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Duracoat is a nice finish and very durable. its a bead blasted finish with a spray on coating then baked on. its not parkerizing though. I do Duracoat but only in the summer.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's the stuff:good:

It looked pretty good to me. I thought it looked very similiar to parkerization.
Only time will tell how durable it is, but it looks pretty tough.



C.Keith&Co said:


> Duracoat is a nice finish and very durable. its a bead blasted finish with a spray on coating then baked on. its not parkerizing though. I do Duracoat but only in the summer.


----------

